# Wax moths as food



## l0uiswh0 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello all,

I have a finicky crestie that's been refusing all insects for a while... Out of desperation I caught a wax moth and waved it under his nose - he chomped it!

Are wax moths safe as a feeder insect? I can't find any information on the adult form, haha. I don't suppose they're a patch on the caterpillar for fat, but if he'll eat them and they're safe I don't mind!


----------



## stokiereptile (Jun 21, 2011)

There's no harm in feeding them the moths occasionally. If I find a few pupating waxies, i pop them into the lizard tanks and let the lizards chase the emerging moths. 
For cresties I'd still try with the gecko diet. leave a few bottle tops with the mixture in for them to find or even dot some on any plant leaves you have in the tank. 
Waxies should be seen more as a treat really.


----------



## l0uiswh0 (Sep 9, 2011)

stokierede said:


> There's no harm in feeding them the moths occasionally. If I find a few pupating moths i put them into the lizard tanks and let the lizards chase the emerging moths.
> For cresties I'd still try with the gecko diet. leave a few bottle tops with the mixture in for them to find or even dot some on any plant leaves you have in the tank.
> Waxies should be seen more as a treat really.


Oh he eats the komodo diet and fruit quite happily*, I just worry he gets bored as he wont touch hoppers, crickets or anything wriggly  I like the idea of using the pupating moths.... i was just worried they might have toxic wing coatings or something! But if they're safe that's great, treats are on.


*won't touch Repashys, weirdo.


----------



## soniadpw (Aug 26, 2010)

I feed mine wax moths too but only as a treat, they seem to really enjoy them :2thumb:


----------

